# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Unknown shrimp death .

## Willy94

Hi , about a month or two ago I have posted enquiries about my shrimp unknown death . From then my whole tank wiped out slowly day by day , I decided to redo my whole tank with ans shrimp soil and cycle my tank till today I still facing death . 
Tank prameter; 
Ph 6.5 ( due to ans shrimp soil ) 
Gh 7-8 
Kh 0 ( idk why either )
Ammonia nitrite ( 0) 
nitrate 0 ( thanks to duckweed I have a container of them inside )
Temputure 26-28 slowly increasing in about 1h30m
Weekly 10-20% water change .
Tds 180
I using sl Aqua blue wizard ( green bottle ) to up the gh 
Really hope anyone can enlighten me what's wrong with my shrimp tank I just can't keep them alive .

----------


## chtan23

What type of shrimp you are keeping?

----------


## torque6

You used Ammonia Chloride (ammonia) to artificially seed your tank last time. AC can be used for fish only tanks like Monster fish. For shrimp only tank, unfortunately not so, when you already have ANS soil to have factor bacteria growth. Coupled with the use of CO2.

Might to good to share photos of your tank.

----------


## Willy94

> What type of shrimp you are keeping?


Keeping fire red shrimp . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Willy94

> You used Ammonia Chloride (ammonia) to artificially seed your tank last time. AC can be used for fish only tanks like Monster fish. For shrimp only tank, unfortunately not so, when you already have ANS soil to have factor bacteria growth. Coupled with the use of CO2.
> 
> Might to good to share photos of your tank.


Nope i restart the tank again instead I use the soil ammonia to cycle my tank this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Looking at past threads, I think your tank only has water sprite and anubias. Any reason why you need CO2? If you are using CO2, how are you regulating it? It is in sync with lights on and off?

----------


## Willy94

I didn't on my co2 for current tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Oh, I see you are online.

You are keeping Caridina or Neocardina shrimps. I assume your CRS refer to Cherry Red shrimp (not fire red or taiwan reds)? edit: Seeing that you are keeping Fire Red.

Let's start with the basics
1) How do you acclimate the shrimp?
2) Size of tank, % of water change
3) Temperature
4) No. of shrimps in tank.
5) Filtrate used
6) Ferts, addictives used

----------


## Willy94

> Oh, I see you are online.
> 
> You are keeping Caridina or Neocardina shrimps. I assume your CRS refer to Cherry Red shrimp (not fire red or taiwan reds)?


Neo , fire red shrimp bro my cherry all died currently all new after quite some time they start to die 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

Looking at your timeline, it doesn't look like you finished your cycling , because you mentioned 1-2 months back, all shrimp wipe out. You restarted your tank again, and added shrimp when your new setup didn't finish cycling also. Do provide answers to 1-6 with a full image of your tank. Let see how to help you.

----------


## Willy94

It's a fully cycled tank the nitrate is 0 due to Too much duck weed . Before I add duck weed I have 5 ppm of nitrate. 
I using drip method over a course of 6-8 hours. 
1.5ft 10% weekly 
26-28
currently I think left with less than 30 shrimp inside 
I only use sl Aqua blue wizard for gh purposes and sl Aqua tm-1 both made for shrimp . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

No idea why people recommend drip method, over the course of 6-8 hours in a small container with example 30 shrimps, ammonia toxic would have reach high levels. Normal bag from LFS, split maybe 10/10/10 with 20mins intervals of 30ml of water for 2 hours will suffice. 6-8 hours abit over doing it.

But that being said, would be good to have started with 10 shrimp because like i said in your past thread, adding of shrimp should be done slowly to help bacteria build up. API nitrate test kit bottle no.2 is faulty due to crystalization mineral, support staff recommend "shaking" the bottle for 2 mins before use, if you didn't do so, Nitrate will read 0-5ppm all the time, every time.

I would also stop using water addictives like SL aqua blue or TM for the time being because I see people using normal tap water treated wit Seachem Prime with some driftwood/moss, floating plants and their Cherry shrimps all breeding, 6 months plus no problem. Cherry shrimp TDS tolerate has a wide range.

Other than that, setup is ok, floaters, water sprite, ANS soil.

----------


## Willy94

Lfs recommended so I not so sure either . I brought a pack of 20 shrimp with more than 20 shrimp baby's inside from c328 . Yup I did shake the bottle before using i actually tested my another tank water it shows nitrate only after I add in duck weed my nitrate slowly missing . Yup I see all others shrimp tank breed like crazy unlike mine , no matter what I do I still face death . Their death usually is crack in their body so I suspect is molt fail but I still found quite a number of shells in my tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Lfs recommended so I not so sure either . I brought a pack of 20 shrimp with more than 20 shrimp baby's inside from c328 . Yup I did shake the bottle before using i actually tested my another tank water it shows nitrate only after I add in duck weed my nitrate slowly missing . Yup I see all others shrimp tank breed like crazy unlike mine , no matter what I do I still face death . Their death usually is crack in their body so I suspect is molt fail but I still found quite a number of shells in my tank 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I am not sure what they are, I probably won't add the additives to my tank. LFS usually recommend "rubbish" in hope you buy stuff, nothing more. The people who would usually help hobbyist is hobbyist themselves. I have 2 cherry shrimps in my tank (185L) for close to 11 months now and I dose seachem excel and copper supplements heavily. They are still alright. But then again, I have a large planted tank. If I start a shrimp tank, it would something like yours. In any case, start with a few and monitor. I also suggest buying shrimps from other LFS instead of C328 if you have problem with current stock. Seaview is also a good LFS.

----------


## Willy94

> If I am not sure what they are, I probably won't add the additives to my tank. LFS usually recommend "rubbish" in hope you buy stuff, nothing more. The people who would usually help hobbyist is hobbyist themselves. I have 2 cherry shrimps in my tank (185L) for close to 11 months now and I dose seachem excel and copper supplements heavily. They are still alright. But then again, I have a large planted tank. If I start a shrimp tank, it would something like yours. In any case, start with a few and monitor. I also suggest buying shrimps from other LFS instead of C328 if you have problem with current stock. Seaview is also a good LFS.


Thanks a lot bro and your time replying. I will monitor from now without using those thing . Sl Aqua blue wizard is for ro water add in gh , tm-1 is something like good stuff for shrimp and reduce death rate but for my case it doesn't seems so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

> But that being said, would be good to have started with 10 shrimp because like i said in your past thread, adding of shrimp should be done slowly to help bacteria build up. API nitrate test kit bottle no.2 is faulty due to crystalization mineral, support staff recommend "shaking" the bottle for 2 mins before use, if you didn't do so, Nitrate will read 0-5ppm all the time, every time.



Didn't know that... no wonder i always tested in orange zone..... thanks

----------


## xenogade

> Thanks a lot bro and your time replying. I will monitor from now without using those thing . Sl Aqua blue wizard is for ro water add in gh , tm-1 is something like good stuff for shrimp and reduce death rate but for my case it doesn't seems so 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


back then i converted my 1.5 yr old fish tank to a shrimp only tank. also face daily death due to the white band of death. Right now, no more deaths at all. all are molting fine and have berried shrimps. I dose with Azoo Triple Black water and SL Aqua TM-1. 
Add in SL aqua vitality every 7 days. These 3 new things that i did and there is no death anymore.

----------


## Willy94

I am using tm-1 but what's the other two? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

